# Home Office Phone Interview Mistake!



## kenwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello guys

Just had a phone call from home office about my wifes spouse visa.

At first I was so nervous the lady asked about my wifes date of birth and I panicked and said 23/03/1996 when I meant to say 26/03/1996 I realissed I made the mistake and asked her to ask me the auestion again in the end and corrected it so she knew thatvi knew that it was the 26/03/17

I answerd everything else perfectly just at first was really really really nervous

Could this lead to a refusal even though I told her the correct date of birth in the end?


----------



## kenwood (Mar 16, 2017)

26/03/1996# sorry


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No idea. Hopefully not but it all depends on whether she was satisfied with all the answers you gave.


----------



## LaylaB (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Kenwood

Can you please share what else she asked you.. it would help me greatly because I'm expecting a call from them when I put on my application 


From your other thread you said you had missed calls from unknown number I'm guessing it was home office then.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Fingers crossed that it goes well for you - it would be pretty harsh for them to refuse you based on that. How many days has it been since the phone call? What else did they ask you? I'm surprised they even have the time to ring people when they have a massive backlog of applications.


----------



## ILR2018 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Layla. I got a phone interview regarding my children and what he asked was basically a cross check on the info I provided in my application. So their questions could be different case to case


----------

